# Creating a third party Windows 10 store (Cancelled)



## EP1CNESSHD (Jul 22, 2017)

Latest releases: https://github.com/colinkiama/Mango-App-Store-Public/releases
================================================================
UPDATE 2: Temporarilly disabled the Mango Dev app in order to make critical changes to the back end. I'm also aware of the store crashing at launch. These will be fixed in the future

After looking at the PackageManager Class: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uwp/api/Windows.Management.Deployment.PackageManager , I'm baffled at the fact that it's been possible to create your own app store using only the the UWP APIs since the first Windows 10 release! I haven't seen anyone release one yet so I've been thinking, why not make one? One that is (almost) completely unrestricted to what's allowed on it. Emulators can be allowed there, the design of the app itself would definitely be better than the Store app too, the restricted and special app capabilities that aren't allowed in the Store would be allowed here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/packaging/app-capability-declarations . What does everyone think about this idea?

P.S. If you like this thread, make sure you give me a high rating by clicking "Rate Thread"


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 22, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> After looking at the PackageManager Class: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uwp/api/Windows.Management.Deployment.PackageManager , I'm baffled at the fact that it's been possible to create your own app store using only the the UWP APIs since the first Windows 10 release! I haven't seen anyone release one yet so I've been thinking, why not make one? One that is (almost) completely unrestricted to what's allowed on it. Emulators can be allowed there, the design of the app itself would definitely be better than the Store app too, the restricted and special app capabilities that aren't allowed in the Store would be allowed here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/packaging/app-capability-declarations . What does everyone think about this idea?

Click to collapse



i developing package manager for w10m. now it can install same executable but in future it can install xap/appx. BUT it need telnet/ssh =)


----------



## sensboston (Jul 23, 2017)

@EP1CNESSHD, just forget about this (sorry, no explanation at all but you should trust me).


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't care anymore. I'm gonna work on it anyway. Windows Store sucks so bad! If they see that other people can make a great store app with their own tools then maybe they'll finally step up. If not then no problem. It's still pretty cool project. Everyone is free to message me if you are interested in helping.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm going to start logging my progress now. 
I've just started with the UI. The final result will be similar to the ios 11 app store (https://developer.apple.com/app-store/whats-new/)

For now, this is how it looks like so far:
http://imgur.com/a/QZUii
http://imgur.com/a/FJXgf
http://imgur.com/a/0etV4


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow! I am very interested on this project. It seems it will be great!


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's an important milestone  
I've managed to get the backend of the app to work. Now the store can get data from an online database!


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 28, 2017)

WOW! I'd like to test this app! 

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




EP1CNESSHD said:


> Here's an important milestone
> I've managed to get the backend of the app to work. Now the store can get data from an online database!

Click to collapse



And are you going to upload appx pacakages to the app to download instantly or there will be a link to the store? *I do have a GREAT LIBRARY of .appx apps in my computer*


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 28, 2017)

The appx packages will be hosted by the developer of the app. They would have to upload it online somewhere. The store will download the app from where they uploaded it and install the appx by using the package manager class.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 28, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> WOW! I'd like to test this app!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The appx packages will be hosted by the developer of the app. They would have to upload it online somewhere. The store will download the app from where they uploaded it and install the appx by using the package manager class.

It's really cool that you have alot of appx files, maybe my store app could have some of the apps that Microsoft deleted from the Windows Store like the Facebook App, Lumia Camera etc.

(sorry for the double post, it was supposed to be a direct reply but I messed it up lol)


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 29, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> The appx packages will be hosted by the developer of the app. They would have to upload it online somewhere. The store will download the app from where they uploaded it and install the appx by using the package manager class.
> 
> It's really cool that you have alot of appx files, maybe my store app could have some of the apps that Microsoft deleted from the Windows Store like the Facebook App, Lumia Camera etc.
> 
> (sorry for the double post, it was supposed to be a direct reply but I messed it up lol)

Click to collapse



Cool, and I do have Microsoft's Facebook App and Lumia Camera as appx. Hmm... but the developers upload their apps online? (Because I didn't know XD)


----------



## djtonka (Aug 29, 2017)

yep , keep dreaming.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 29, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> Cool, and I do have Microsoft's Facebook App and Lumia Camera as appx. Hmm... but the developers upload their apps online? (Because I didn't know XD)

Click to collapse



Yeah, there's no way I'm going to be able to host all the appx packages myself at the moment.


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 29, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> Cool, and I do have Microsoft's Facebook App and Lumia Camera as appx. Hmm... but the developers upload their apps online? (Because I didn't know XD)

Click to collapse



Well, I stored my appx online.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 30, 2017)

Well I've finished the navigation and have started work on the app page. That little bottom bar on the app page looks a little rough right now but the idea is that you don't need to stretch your fingers to reach the download or share buttons anymore. Everything you want to do is within easy reach 

The link below is a GIF which shows how the app looks so far. I tried post a direct link to it but it won't show in these forums for some reason.
http://imgur.com/ZESNI2c


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 30, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> WOW! I'd like to test this app!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I should have a version for people to test within a week. It will be very barebones though.


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 31, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> I should have a version for people to test within a week. It will be very barebones though.

Click to collapse



Great! The GIF you sent shows a 'cooler' store! It's like I don't have to move my hand, I only have to click the icons!


----------



## Ferrybigger (Sep 1, 2017)

Windows store is cool right now what is the problem ?
We just need some tools for that , , ,
But it's not  meaning your project isn't great:laugh:


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 1, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Windows store is cool right now what is the problem ?
> We just need some tools for that , , ,
> But it's not  meaning your project isn't great:laugh:

Click to collapse



If the Windows Store is cool for you then that's awesome but for many people it's just not good enough in a lot of places like discoverability, poor filtering options, horrible search etc.

The list goes on and on but the bottom line is that I'm just one guy. If someone wants a new feature I'll be able to add it in by the end of the week, if someone wanted the Store team to add a new feature, you would have to wait at least a couple of months. I can do whatever I want but they have to speak to their higher ups before making any changes.

TL;DR: I can provide wish lists , last updated date and emulators, Microsoft can't.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 1, 2017)

A beta version will be available for you guys to test on Tuesday


----------



## AppxLover (Sep 1, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> A beta version will be available for you guys to test on Tuesday

Click to collapse



Cool, I want to test it! 

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




EP1CNESSHD said:


> If the Windows Store is cool for you then that's awesome but for many people it's just not good enough in a lot of places like discoverability, poor filtering options, horrible search etc.
> 
> The list goes on and on but the bottom line is that I'm just one guy. If someone wants a new feature I'll be able to add it in by the end of the week, if someone wanted the Store team to add a new feature, you would have to wait at least a couple of months. I can do whatever I want but they have to speak to their higher ups before making any changes.
> 
> TL;DR: I can provide a wish lists, Microsoft can't.

Click to collapse



It will be a great project!


----------



## mirasal2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi there! It's Tuesday ?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 4, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hi there! It's Tuesday

Click to collapse



I'm in the UK, it's definitely still Monday where I am lol


----------



## mirasal2 (Sep 4, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> I'm in the UK, it's definitely still Monday where I am lol

Click to collapse



??? it's not matter, I was just kidding ?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 4, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> it's not matter, I was just kidding

Click to collapse



???


----------



## mirasal2 (Sep 4, 2017)

It seems that's a wonderful app but still need to add anyway to prevent fake apps


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 5, 2017)

I've got some bad news for you guys and girls. Suddenly have a lot of things to do so the beta will be out *when it's ready.* It won't be released today. (Then again it is my fault for working on the app launcher at the same time even though it was a cool project: https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...ource-code-t3667562/post73670662#post73670662)

 How far am I right now?:
 The good news is that appx packages and appxbundles do download on the device but I can't get the download's progress to show up in the downloads page. Once that's done, there won't be any more big issues. (Unless Microsoft cripples another class on UWP like they did with sql server connections.)

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 5, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> I
> How far am I right now?:
> The good news is that appx packages and appxbundles do download on the device but I can't get the download's progress to show up in the downloads page. Once that's done, there won't be any more big issues. (Unless Microsoft cripples another class on UWP like they did with sql server connections.)
> 
> Thank you for your patience.

Click to collapse



Use device portal


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 5, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Use device portal

Click to collapse



I actually did get the downloads bar to work properly today. Need to make quite a few changes so installs are more reliable.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 6, 2017)

Technically I still posted on Tuesday anyway lol. Oh well. There seems to be issues with getting progress from the app install. The progress bar shows the download starting and ending. Doesn't update it's value for progress between 0% and 100% You might need to switch in and out of the installs section to see your progress (sorry about that). If anyone has used progress bars in their apps/programs and code in c#, I'd really appreciate the help. 

It's here: https://ufile.io/29l8b

All it can do at the moment is install the newest version of my other app "Youtube App Installer", which now supports Perfect Tube! Other people will be able to submit their apps later.


----------



## mikote2000 (Sep 6, 2017)

I am not experience with progress bar in c# mobile apps but i have developed some Windows Form apps in C#.  When i want to update a GUI element (progressbar, progress label, etc.) in WF, I start the heavy process in a Task  (System.Threading.Tasks). You cannot update GUI elements from a Task but you can update it if you use a delegate.  Maybe that is the way.

I hope it helps a bit and thank you for your work @EP1CNESSHD


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 6, 2017)

mikote2000 said:


> I am not experience with progress bar in c# mobile apps but i have developed some Windows Form apps in C#.  When i want to update a GUI element (progressbar, progress label, etc.) in WF, I start the heavy process in a Task  (System.Threading.Tasks). You cannot update GUI elements from a Task but you can update it if you use a delegate.  Maybe that is the way.
> 
> I hope it helps a bit and thank you for your work @EP1CNESSHD

Click to collapse



Eventually I did fix this issue. I had to make my appDownload class inherit from INotifyPropertyChanged and change the binding of what I want to update to Two Way Binding and you're welcome


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 7, 2017)

What do you guys and girls think about the search UI? How could it be improved?


----------



## AppxLover (Sep 8, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> What do you guys and girls think about the search UI? How could it be improved?

Click to collapse



Wow, it is so cool!!!


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm doing a lot of work on the back end at the moment. When that's done, I'll be able to add features like category filtering, collections etc. Developers will soon be able to submit there apps after this as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 20, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> It seems that's a wonderful app but still need to add anyway to prevent fake apps

Click to collapse



There is no way to completely 100% remove fake apps but.....
Developers will have to use an app to register and submit their app to the store. The registration process ensures that not just any random person can upload any random package that doesn't do anything. Also, I really doubt we are going to have fake apps here. If that does become an issue, it's super easy for me to remove it from the database anyway.
Anyway, here's how the dev app's registration and login looks so far (Keep in mind that this is not the final version and a lot of things can change)


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 22, 2017)

The Store Developer App is almost complete! You'll be able to submit your own apps into the store soon .

Also, look how easy it is to update your app. Just click the update button and the changes are applied IMMEDIATELY


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 29, 2017)

Sorry I took so long. I forgot that the Windows Store takes 3+ days to submit a new app. Anyway, now you can submit apps to the store using Mango Dev: https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NVW7XM4LTV3
(psst, make sure you read the release notes ?)

Link to the thread about the Mango Dev app is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/mango-dev-start-submitting-apps-to-t3680891


----------



## adr_ma (Sep 30, 2017)

When will be available  the new app store for the public?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 30, 2017)

adr_ma said:


> When will be available  the new app store for the public?

Click to collapse



 It's not going to be available to the public until we are confident that people are going to love using it. ?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 30, 2017)

adr_ma said:


> When will be available  the new app store for the public?

Click to collapse



Why would we need an empty store


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 1, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> There is no way to completely 100% remove fake apps but.....
> Developers will have to use an app to register and submit their app to the store. The registration process ensures that not just any random person can upload any random package that doesn't do anything. Also, I really doubt we are going to have fake apps here. If that does become an issue, it's super easy for me to remove it from the database anyway.
> Anyway, here's how the dev app's registration and login looks so far (Keep in mind that this is not the final version and a lot of things can change)

Click to collapse



Ok, good job
Please add Universal watsab to this store


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 2, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Ok, good job
> Please add Universal watsab to this store

Click to collapse



Is my name WhatsApp Inc. ?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 2, 2017)

I've got some bad news guys. The wpdev reddit thinks that the Mango Dev app is a scam and that the Store used fake so the store is going to mostly empty at launch. Good news is that you'll get to download my own apps at launch (yaaay). For now, the team is going to be focusing on the Store app. We're going to prove to the haters that they're wrong!


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 2, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> Is my name WhatsApp Inc. ?

Click to collapse



Of curse not,I'm sorry for this dismiss about your name 
It's Microsoft Inc.


----------



## Insignificant (Oct 8, 2017)

What is the min Windows version for the App?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 26, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Of curse not,I'm sorry for this dismiss about your name
> It's Microsoft Inc.

Click to collapse



??


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 26, 2017)

Insignificant said:


> What is the min Windows version for the App?

Click to collapse



 The minimum supported version of Windows at the time (Right now it's currently the Anniversary Update)


----------



## ngame (Oct 27, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> The minimum supported version of Windows at the time (Right now it's currently the Anniversary Update)

Click to collapse



Nice to see this project . I had same project before Iranians may remember it was چارخونه (CharKhoune) but it failed unfortunately . 
it was able to run on build 10586 with power of Device portal . here is my classes I used there maybe they be useful for you


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 28, 2017)

ngame said:


> Nice to see this project . I had same project before Iranians may remember it was چارخونه (CharKhoune) but it failed unfortunately .
> it was able to run on build 10586 with power of Device portal . here is my classes I used there maybe they be useful for you

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's how the app page looks now:


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Oct 30, 2017)

ngame said:


> Nice to see this project . I had same project before Iranians may remember it was چارخونه (CharKhoune) but it failed unfortunately .
> it was able to run on build 10586 with power of Device portal . here is my classes I used there maybe they be useful for you

Click to collapse



Check your private mesages


----------



## AppxLover (Nov 5, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> Here's how the app page looks now:

Click to collapse



Woooooah!! The app looks perfect!!! I am going to install it!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




EP1CNESSHD said:


> Technically I still posted on Tuesday anyway lol. Oh well. There seems to be issues with getting progress from the app install. The progress bar shows the download starting and ending. Doesn't update it's value for progress between 0% and 100% You might need to switch in and out of the installs section to see your progress (sorry about that). If anyone has used progress bars in their apps/programs and code in c#, I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> It's here: https://ufile.io/29l8b
> 
> All it can do at the moment is install the newest version of my other app "Youtube App Installer", which now supports Perfect Tube! Other people will be able to submit their apps later.

Click to collapse



Cool!! I want to submit many apps.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




EP1CNESSHD said:


> Check your private mesages

Click to collapse



Hey! Do you have any link to download, please? I wanna test it and screenshots look great!

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

I have a doubt! Dependencies of apps are needed when uploading appxbundle to your Store? It's because I don't know to upload the package like that or something different.


----------



## cbettis007 (Nov 5, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> UPDATE: You can now submit your apps using Mango Dev:  https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NVW7XM4LTV3
> After looking at the PackageManager Class: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uwp/api/Windows.Management.Deployment.PackageManager , I'm baffled at the fact that it's been possible to create your own app store using only the the UWP APIs since the first Windows 10 release! I haven't seen anyone release one yet so I've been thinking, why not make one? One that is (almost) completely unrestricted to what's allowed on it. Emulators can be allowed there, the design of the app itself would definitely be better than the Store app too, the restricted and special app capabilities that aren't allowed in the Store would be allowed here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/packaging/app-capability-declarations . What does everyone think about this idea?
> 
> P.S. If you like this thread, make sure you give me a high rating by clicking "Rate Thread"

Click to collapse



bump...


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Nov 8, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> Woooooah!! The app looks perfect!!! I am going to install it!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I'm working on a way to include everything in one file. However some apps install fine without getting any other dependencies


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Nov 8, 2017)

AppxLover said:


> Woooooah!! The app looks perfect!!! I am going to install it!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, the new design isn't ready yet so there isn't a link available. Sorry


----------



## AppxLover (Nov 8, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> Also, the new design isn't ready yet so there isn't a link available. Sorry

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Nov 23, 2017)

Funnily enough, Mobile is more of an open platform than PC when it comes to distributing UWP apps. Because PC requires packages to have Microsoft Approved signed certificates or (certs that the user has to manually add), as a result, the app will only be released on Mobile devices.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's the latest version of "Mango App Store" with the new product page design and install experience. It's a lot smoother now and can run in the background too  (Thanks to the work I did with the Package Installer). I have so many more plans but I'm really busy with studies now. I had a couple of side projects but this is 100% going to be my main project now. 

WARNING: For this release supports the Anniversary Update but you can only install apps on the Creators Update or later. You'll understand why this is the case if you are on the newer versions of Windows 10 

P.S: This features the latest version of Youtube App Launcher and this will literally be the only way to get the latest versions from now on (unless you compile from my source code but do you really want to go through that?)

One Last Thing: I won't release the source code for the whole app but I will release important classes and other bits of helpful code. (So you could make your own store app or something similar too!)

Here's the link! I hope you like it!  : https://github.com/colinkiama/Mango-App-Store-Public/releases/tag/v1.2.4.0-prerelease


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Nov 24, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> Don't worry. I'm working on a way to include everything in one file. However, some apps install fine without getting any other dependencies

Click to collapse



I've found a way to include dependencies during install now however, I've been getting issues where the store fails to install the app because the dependency being installed affects the store app itself. I don't know how Microsft get around that issue. It's really annoying!

If anyone knows how to fix this issue, please post what needs to be done.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jan 13, 2018)

Project is now cancelled. Please close this thread.
Reason: Windows 10 Mobile is no longer part of OneCore so in 2-3 years many developers aren't even going to consider W10M anymore as the W10 APIs expand.

It was fun while it lasted and I learned a lot too. I'm really proud that I managed to push the Windows 10 platform to it's limits. Makes me feel as if I belong on this site, where people do this in their sleep ?.

Now it's time to face reality though, people are actively obsessed with getting android on Lumia (which shows many people's true intentions). 

If someone else wants to continue something like this, PM me and I'll send the majority of the code the team and I wrote (including how I got the data from the cloud for free and how I'm composing emails straight from the app (also for free).

Thank you to all the people who participated (negatively or positively). People will look back at this and see how much life this community still has


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jan 13, 2018)

Project is now cancelled. Please close this thread.
Reason: Windows 10 Mobile is no longer part of OneCore so in 2-3 years many developers aren't even going to consider W10M anymore as the W10 APIs expand.

It was fun while it lasted and I learned a lot too. I'm really proud that I managed to push the Windows 10 platform to it's limits. Makes me feel as if I belong on this site, where people do this in their sleep .

Now it's time to gave really though, people are actively obsessed with getting android on Lumia (which shows many people's true intentions). 

If someone else wants to continue something like this, PM me and I'll send the majority of the code the team and I wrote (including how I got the data from the cloud for free and how I'm composing emails straight from the app (also for free).

Thank you to all the people who participated (negatively or positively). People will look back at this and see how much life this community still has


----------



## ngame (Jan 16, 2018)

Really sad to see this post. Unfortunately I wasn't able to help you too and really sorry about it


----------



## Superded (Jan 17, 2018)

It was great idea, microsoft store is very bad.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jan 23, 2018)

[DELETED]


----------



## Superded (Jan 24, 2018)

Want your store back!


----------

